# Essay 11: What the metoo movement did to male sexuality



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

Do you know what the #metoo movement essentially was?

It was essentially women trying to cover for their innate disadvantage compared to men.

You see, women are creatures of the body. They have no higher mind, no ability to create something Godlike (Collosseum, Taj Mahal, Great works of art). They have no ability to project an aura that sweeps people up in a frenzy (Charles Manson, Trump, Hitler, Muhummad Ali)*. Women are basic, unremarkable creatures in spirit. Because of this, God gave them incredible physical beauty and capabilities of arousing such physical pleasures in men, that men’s natural powers of mind and spirit could be mitigated.

Yes, women are attracted to Chads. But they are also attracted to Harvey Weinstein, Bill Cosby and Nicolas Cruz. They are attracted to the ‘evil geniuses’ of the world who, despite their genetic inferiority, decide the play God against nature and ‘take matters into their own hands’. This, at it’s heart is what Evola calls ‘the virality of the soul’. Saying ‘to hell with the physical limitations’, and channelling an energy that is exclusive to gifted men- bringing a sexual energy that is not of the body, but of the heavens, from God himself.

Throughout history, women may have a fling with the handsome prettyboy, but that fool doesn’t keep a woman interested. They eventually discard those men like pieces of meat. Dare I say it, women treat Chads the way powerful men treat women. Chads are almost always feminine in this way- Faggots obsessed with the body and their looks, helpless in the face of real power.

As women have grown more masculine in this era, they want more feminine men…AKA chads, handsome guys, and guys who have no real brilliance besides their physical genetics. That is safe for women. Such men can’t really sweep women into the world that is foreign to them- the world of the spirit, the world away from nature (in which they are so adept).

The women who slept with Weinstein, Cosby and co were not retching in disgust while doing it. Rose McGowan maintained a years long relationship with Weinstein. She was captivated by his unfathomable confidence and entitlement, despite his hideous, obese appearance. Bill Cosby, a famous black man in the 1950s and 1960s, and hardly a good looker (if he appeared today on .org, people would say he was a nerdy looking n***a and a blackcel), forced himself onto white female entertainers in his own dressing room! If those women wanted, they could have gotten Cosby jailed within 2 seconds, but they liked it. They liked his virality.**

Such an energy sends a woman into a true emotional ecstasy, far more than the bland physical ‘Chads’-all cookie cutter, all unremarkable in personality. This true virality- virality of the soul- is the energy that sends women into true helpless submission.

And it is this very energy today that women are so afraid of, that women are so desperate to abolish! Because if enough men showed up with true virality, a true courage to look beyond the physical limitations, and to channel a higher fervour, women’s silly feminist games would be swept aside in no time.

#Metoo was purely a tool of psychological war, an attempt to traumatise men for believing they could outdo their genetics.



*I am not endorsing all of these figures, or making a moral judgement on them. Of course, men can use this energy for good or evil

**Again, I am not endorsing rape. This virality can be channelled in a much more productive and legal way.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 3, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> **Again, I am not endorsing rape. This virality can be channelled in a much more productive and legal way.


that's sad most of the cases the woman asked for it


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> that's sad most of the cases the woman asked for it


The most famous female sex book is 'my secret garden', where real women from the 1970s talk about their fantasy of being raped


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 3, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> The most famous female sex book is 'my secret garden', where real women from the 1970s talk about their fantasy of being raped


Yeah but some .org users fantasized about slaying trannys, doesn't mean much.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 3, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Yeah but some .org users fantasized about slaying trannys, doesn't mean much.


thread link?, i need to see this shit


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Yeah but some .org users fantasized about slaying trannys, doesn't mean much.


considering it was the most common female fantasy, and surveys always find it is prevalent in the majority of women, I'd say it does.


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 3, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> thread link?, i need to see this shit











Brutal nofap pill


"Muh Nofap gives you superpowers" "Muh you ruin your dick when you watch too much porn" Men who watch porn regularly have more sex than men who don't watch porn regularly. The difference is about 15%. Amnesia cooms and slays while Nofap copers remain KHHV.




looksmax.org


----------



## Adonis (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

Bump

This is an essay before it's time...people may start to think this way in the west in about 20 years...it will go over most people's heads now though.


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Aug 3, 2022)

Brilliant post.

I had the same thoughts about the textbook "aesthetic" chad being feminine as well. This pretty much explains what i was thinking with words.

Can i archive this text?


----------



## Patient A (Aug 3, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Yeah but some .org users fantasized about slaying trannys, doesn't mean much.


Well it just means those users are depraved coomers abandoned by God


----------



## Prince charming (Aug 3, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Bump
> 
> This is an essay before it's time...people may start to think this way in the west in about 20 years...it will go over most people's heads now though.


So correct me if I’m wrong but if this essay is true then it would discredit the black pill because it would mean abundance and success doesn’t come from genetics but instead from a drive and motivate and confidence to do what ever it takes to get ahead.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Aug 3, 2022)

nigga you seem into spiritual stuff

how can I make my aura more sexual and more seductive?


----------



## reborn (Aug 3, 2022)

I have literally heard recordings of Weinstein where he is like: "Can I flirt with you?" Her: "Yeah a little" Him: "Oh I am not going to do it then. I apologize." Her: "No it's ok, keep going". => RAPE

These days if you politely ask for sex and she agrees and passionately fucks you but later finds out you are rich and wants some of your money she can just say she didn't feel good about it afterwards and she gets half your shit and you spend the rest of your life in jail. Just stay single and masturbate these days.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> So correct me if I’m wrong but if this essay is true then it would discredit the black pill because it would mean abundance and success doesn’t come from genetics but instead from a drive and motivate and confidence to do what ever it takes to get ahead.


Great question, requires a detailed answer. Let me think about it and respond later today.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

Idontknowlol said:


> nigga you seem into spiritual stuff
> 
> how can I make my aura more sexual and more seductive?


Will think about this and reply to you.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Aug 3, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Will think about this and reply to you.


will wait bro


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 3, 2022)

dreamcake1mo said:


> Brilliant post.
> 
> I had the same thoughts about the textbook "aesthetic" chad being feminine as well. This pretty much explains what i was thinking with words.
> 
> Can i archive this text?


Yes.

But please if you share it somewhere, attribute it's creation to the philosopher and writer 'Sixpence'.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 4, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> So correct me if I’m wrong but if this essay is true then it would discredit the black pill because it would mean abundance and success doesn’t come from genetics but instead from a drive and motivate and confidence to do what ever it takes to get ahead.


It doesn't discredit the blackpill entirely, because I admit women are attracted to Chads. But guys with looks ALONE have no real power in the metaphysical sense.

I never said being ugly and successful is ideal. If Weinstein was handsome he would've gotten 10x the pussy he got.

But if you don't have that higher drive and virality, you are a dead man inside, and living a completely foreign (inferior) existence to the men of previous ages. Men filled with life, fervour and mesmerising virality. Women happily submitted to such men


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 4, 2022)

Idontknowlol said:


> nigga you seem into spiritual stuff
> 
> how can I make my aura more sexual and more seductive?


1) Be completely honest with yourself all the time. If you are like most men today, you are repressing so much, you are not being honest about what you REALLY WANT (no matter how 'politically incorrect' it is), and how you feel about the world around you. Men are simply not allowed to express themselves these days publicly, but start literally asking yourself all the time, multiple times a day 'what is really going on inside of me, how do i feel about this really?'. This is the first step away from the sheep mentality and starting to assert your true will

2) Stop being attached to modern comforts. Be honest with yourself about what you're addicted to, what you use to numb uncomfortable emotions. You don't have to quit it all at once, but just really be honest with yourself about how you are running away as a man, how you are using modern comforts to numb your potential. Write these things down and put it in your room, and just look at it every day. Eventually, reality will hit you so much that you will have the desire to change.

3) Give up p**nography. Stop living through other men. Have a compelling vision for your life, no matter how unrealistic it is. Don't let anyone tell you it's not possible. It's not the achieving it that matters, it's the striving. This was the great spirit that men had in the past- delusional confidence to do things people wouldn't think possible 

Live like this for the rest of your life- not conditioned about what you should do, but totally creating yourself from your highest visions and what your deepest instincts really want.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 4, 2022)

Hollyweird


----------



## Prince charming (Aug 4, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> It doesn't discredit the blackpill entirely, because I admit women are attracted to Chads. But guys with looks ALONE have no real power in the metaphysical sense.
> 
> I never said being ugly and successful is ideal. If Weinstein was handsome he would've gotten 10x the pussy he got.
> 
> But if you don't have that higher drive and virality, you are a dead man inside, and living a completely foreign (inferior) existence to the men of previous ages. Men filled with life, fervour and mesmerising virality. Women happily submitted to such men


Wonderful answer everything you said made sense, thank you


----------



## ezio6 (Aug 4, 2022)

Yeah good luck explaining masculinity to gay faggot zoomer . Org


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 4, 2022)

ezio6 said:


> Yeah good luck explaining masculinity to gay faggot zoomer . Org


Fr though, these western zoomer dudes are all weak


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 5, 2022)

Adonis said:


>



best music i ever listened to


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 5, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> 1) Be completely honest with yourself all the time. If you are like most men today, you are repressing so much, you are not being honest about what you REALLY WANT (no matter how 'politically incorrect' it is), and how you feel about the world around you. Men are simply not allowed to express themselves these days publicly, but start literally asking yourself all the time, multiple times a day 'what is really going on inside of me, how do i feel about this really?'. This is the first step away from the sheep mentality and starting to assert your true will
> 
> 2) Stop being attached to modern comforts. Be honest with yourself about what you're addicted to, what you use to numb uncomfortable emotions. You don't have to quit it all at once, but just really be honest with yourself about how you are running away as a man, how you are using modern comforts to numb your potential. Write these things down and put it in your room, and just look at it every day. Eventually, reality will hit you so much that you will have the desire to change.
> 
> ...


bro can you give me some advice? u seen like a wise ass man


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 5, 2022)

pintolino said:


> bro can you give me some advice? u seen like a wise ass man


Sure, what specifically do you need advice on? Once you ask me, give me half a day to respond


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2022)

pintolino said:


> best music i ever listened to


Ya shalom yakhiii 😹🤙😹🤙


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 5, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Sure, what specifically do you need advice on? Once you ask me, give me half a day to respond


i have a gf that had some boyfriends before me (like 4 guys). i have a big dick and she said im the biggest shes ever had and she never came with piv before me, and also says she never really loved any of them.
i still cant stop being jeaulous of her past and imagining shit in my head and thinking if shes not lying to me. this makes my angry and i cant imagine a future with her like this.

am i being paranoid for not believing her? should i dump her and get a virgin gf? do you think this matters at all, will i even care in some years?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Aug 5, 2022)

very good thread


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 5, 2022)

pintolino said:


> i have a gf that had some boyfriends before me (like 4 guys). i have a big dick and she said im the biggest shes ever had and she never came with piv before me, and also says she never really loved any of them.
> i still cant stop being jeaulous of her past and imagining shit in my head and thinking if shes not lying to me. this makes my angry and i cant imagine a future with her like this.
> 
> am i being paranoid for not believing her? should i dump her and get a virgin gf? do you think this matters at all, will i even care in some years?


any other ppl who might have some opnions on the matter, plz help me


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 5, 2022)

pintolino said:


> i have a gf that had some boyfriends before me (like 4 guys). i have a big dick and she said im the biggest shes ever had and she never came with piv before me, and also says she never really loved any of them.
> i still cant stop being jeaulous of her past and imagining shit in my head and thinking if shes not lying to me. this makes my angry and i cant imagine a future with her like this.
> 
> am i being paranoid for not believing her? should i dump her and get a virgin gf? do you think this matters at all, will i even care in some years?


can you just give me your opnion? doesnt need to be an essay, just say what u would pls bro im disturbed by this 
@DaRealSixpence


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Aug 5, 2022)

pintolino said:


> can you just give me your opnion? doesnt need to be an essay, just say what u would pls bro im disturbed by this
> @DaRealSixpence


ok brother


pintolino said:


> i have a gf that had some boyfriends before me (like 4 guys). i have a big dick and she said im the biggest shes ever had and she never came with piv before me, and also says she never really loved any of them.
> i still cant stop being jeaulous of her past and imagining shit in my head and thinking if shes not lying to me. this makes my angry and i cant imagine a future with her like this.
> 
> am i being paranoid for not believing her? should i dump her and get a virgin gf? do you think this matters at all, will i even care in some years?



First I will say that I am not a ladies man currently. Haven't been for over a decade. You clearly are doing better with women than me. 
I would say don't dump her. If she had genuine boyfriends, you cannot blame a woman for being in a relationship. Even in Islam men will marry a woman who has been married before and divorced. 

Also, you have to be realistic in this time. How many virgin girls are there? If she is telling you that you satisfy her sexually more than the other men, and she genuinely acts like that, then take her at face value. 

If there is no indication you should be jealous, then I think you gotta see the problem is with you at the moment. You gotta really ask yourself why you are jealous, what beliefs you have about yourself that would leave you to feel this lack of confidence. 

Now I am not sure what your SMV is. If you are a man with 9/10 sexual market value and can get a lot of other women who would treat you better, than go for it, but if you are of less value than that, and she is a good match for you, and treats you better than you think other women would, I would stick with her.

Also, very importantly....you have to always be prepared for the worst in life. I had a bad rejection at 20 years old (Girl was fucking other guy), and it destroyed me for years. I don't want that to happen to you.
I want you to imagine the worst case scenario, say she cheated on you one day. And I want you to realize that....this doesn't change anything about you. You have to be OK with yourself, even if it happens. Of course it will take some getting over, but if an event like that ever happens, it can't destroy you. You can't live with fear as a man and have that prevent you from making decisions.

Hope that helps, feel free to ask if you have any more.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Aug 5, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> ok brother
> 
> 
> First I will say that I am not a ladies man currently. Haven't been for over a decade. You clearly are doing better with women than me.
> ...


didnt expect for such a clear answer, u should be a psychiatrist or something  thanks for helping me have some other point of view bro, will think about everything u said


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 5, 2022)

Wow I actually read all this. 
Not 100% sure if it's all true, but certainly though provoking, had a LOT of substance, and could be seen as a seminal essay in future.


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 7, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> ok brother
> 
> 
> First I will say that I am not a ladies man currently. Haven't been for over a decade. You clearly are doing better with women than me.
> ...


sixpence autistic genius


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 17, 2022)

Women have always been on #Metoo. One well known example being when mutt white women in the 1700s - 1800s would mess around with Tyrones then accuse them of rape in order to retain their honor.


----------

